# russian black terrior



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just met one on a walk, big, pretty , not friendly.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I had to look up the breed. I don't think I've ever seen one. I would be careful bringing my Golden too close if the dog didn't seem friendly. This breed would be a formidable challenger I think.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have not heard good things about this breed's temperament overall. An obedience judge I know said the worst assignment he ever had was at a breed specialty, there were multiple hearings called for aggression.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah , my first time seeing one, the guy is taking care of it for a friend, he said he is not friendly, he was showing his teeth, pretty, but not my kind of dog.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

goldensrbest said:


> Yeah , my first time seeing one, the guy is taking care of it for a friend, he said he is not friendly, he was showing his teeth, pretty, but not my kind of dog.


Agreed. I love the Golden temperment. My boy has a very relaxing effect on me.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I had to look them up sure is a cute looking dog. I dont have issues with DA dogs I have issues with people that have them that dont control them or people that you tell them your dog doesnt like dogs and they still come up on you with their dogs. I have had that happen to me so many times with Vendetta not fun.


----------



## Ladyluck (Nov 3, 2012)

I've read that they're not friendly, but the one I did meet in a nosework class was very sweet. Sweet or not, he was huge!


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I have only one breeder within 200 miles of me. I don't think I"m going to run across any. Nice looking dog though.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Funny that u post this. I am currently in the room with 2 BRT and 2 goldens. No problems. Zil is the number one BRT in the country and is the sweetest thing ever!!!! Love him! And her 6 month old female is currently playing with one of my pups I am showing.

It matters what line they come from.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thought I would post a video for fun! Because not all BRT are mean 

This is Dani and I at her very first show! She is so cute...but a wiggle butt that needs practice. Will not stop wagging her tail! 

She is only there for practice because there were no other BRT class dogs entered. She is owned by a good friend and she also owns Zil (the big one). He does have a RN and a CD. 

Zil loves Dani and really does not want to show this day because he was pre-occupied with Dani.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That youngster couldn't have wagged her tail any harder!


----------

